# Another way to use pallets for wood storage.



## oldspark (Aug 27, 2013)

This guy loads the wood into the building with a tractor but I do like his method of stacking the wood.


----------



## schlot (Aug 27, 2013)

Hmmm - that link didn't work for me


----------



## Woody Stover (Aug 27, 2013)

schlot said:


> Hmmm - that link didn't work for me


I see no jpeg. Is it posted in a forum?


----------



## oldspark (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, it works for me, let me see what I can do.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 27, 2013)

What about this guy?


*





 Tree fell on my Iseki *


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 27, 2013)

This is the pic.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 27, 2013)

your link is dead, but i think i know what that is of, i remember that thread if memory serves me right. Just cant recall what the pic is of, but i am thinking its the guy with the older ford or massey that uses his tractor to rotate and move his wood around useing the rear forks and has pallet things built to hold wood? Maybe wrong. We get a few threads there a year dealing with wood and stoves over there.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 27, 2013)

I am seeing both BB's and my picture now.


----------



## Bster13 (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## oldspark (Aug 27, 2013)

I get a red X from your post Bster 13


----------



## Bster13 (Aug 27, 2013)

What a pain, I uploaded it to another website:


----------



## oldspark (Aug 27, 2013)

Three pictures are better then one.


----------



## Dairyman (Aug 27, 2013)

Bster13 said:


> What a pain, I uploaded it to another website:



Flyingcow's  avatar?


----------



## oldspark (Aug 27, 2013)

Interesting, never noticed it before, from a tractor site, he must be a member there.


----------



## captjack (Aug 27, 2013)

i do the same thing but I built a 4Lx4Wx5T box out of scrap angle and used 3/4 inch plywood for sides - two of them gives me just a little over a cord in the garage at a time.  I always over fill them


----------



## Mr A (Aug 27, 2013)

captjack said:


> i do the same thing but I built a 4Lx4Wx5T box out of scrap angle and used 3/4 inch plywood for sides - two of them gives me just a little over a cord in the garage at a time. I always over fill them


 
Pics? i'd ;like to see that. I usually cover a cord with a tarp outside, and bring half cord into the garage and cross stack it. Can't wait to start burnin' in a few months!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 27, 2013)

Interesting that those pictures did not show up for most folks, including me. The only picture I see is the one that Bster posted.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 27, 2013)

Yea all red X's for me now, they were all there earlier today.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 27, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Interesting that those pictures did not show up for most folks, including me. The only picture I see is the one that Bster posted.


 
Same here. no pictures

Hackers ?


----------



## Mr A (Aug 27, 2013)

http://i41.tinypic.com/9uq8nl.jpg I just right clicked and then copy image, for this post. It looks fine on my end.


----------



## swagler85 (Aug 28, 2013)

I played around with a few different versions of this. Used a pallet and built a small rack over it because it looked better then three pallets. But ultimately went back to exactly what these are. They do a great job of holding the splits in there when I moving around. My forks are on my three point so I can't stack two high but still love the pallets. It really cuts down on handling splits. Split and stack straight into the pallet and never touch the split again until I'm carrying it from the porch to the stove. I have three cord of regular stacks left from two years ago then I'm all set with just these pallets.


----------

